# To Mask Or Not To Mask - That Is the Question



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

The governor of Washington announced, recently, that we are going to follow the new CDC guidelines for wearing masks. Basically, if we are fully vaccinated, we not longer need to wear them indoors unless it is a crowded setting like buses, schools, etc. The manager of our little local grocery store stopped me last Friday to let me know that I no longer needed to mask up. He said employees will still be wearing masks for the time being. So I thought yippee and removed my mask and continued to shop. I saw him talking to all the customers but I was about the only one to remove my mask. I felt like I was getting the stink eye.

After listening to other opinions I have decided to still wear a mask in stores for the time being. I think I'll watch the numbers to see if there is any increase in cases that could be a result of unmasking. Everyone is confused in our state. Most of the health officials in the various counties are recommending that we continue to mask. Some businesses are still requiring masks. Others are not, such as Costco and Walmart. Plus whether you are fully vaccinated and can go without a mask relies on the honor system. Who knows if the person next to you is being honest.

Is your state as confused as my state?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> The governor of Washington announced, recently, that we are going to follow the new CDC guidelines for wearing masks. Basically, if we are fully vaccinated, we not longer need to wear them indoors unless it is a crowded setting like buses, schools, etc. The manager of our little local grocery store stopped me last Friday to let me know that I no longer needed to mask up. He said employees will still be wearing masks for the time being. So I thought yippee and removed my mask and continued to shop. I saw him talking to all the customers but I was about the only one to remove my mask. I felt like I was getting the stink eye.
> 
> After listening to other opinions I have decided to still wear a mask in stores for the time being. I think I'll watch the numbers to see if there is any increase in cases that could be a result of unmasking. Everyone is confused in our state. Most of the health officials in the various counties are recommending that we continue to mask. Some businesses are still requiring masks. Others are not, such as Costco and Walmart. Plus whether you are fully vaccinated and can go without a mask relies on the honor system. Who knows if the person next to you is being honest.
> 
> Is your state as confused as my state?


Here in MA, where we have been pretty cautious about the virus from the beginning, the mask mandate is staying in place for now. But even when it lifts, _I_ will continue to wear a mask indoor, in public. I have unique health issues that put me more at risk, even vaccinated. I’m just not taking even a 5% chance.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

After two Winters with not the first sniffly nose, slight temperature, or feeling slow at any time because something was going on inside, we intend to continue wearing masks when in stores. It's nice not participating in communicable diseases.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> After two Winters with not the first sniffly nose, slight temperature, or feeling slow at any time because something was going on inside, we intend to continue wearing masks when in stores. It's nice not participating in communicable diseases.


I was saying the same thing! Same with travelling. I don’t think I will ever get on an airplane again without a mask… and forget all the gratuitous hand shaking with strangers!

The only “poisonous“ person I don’t think I can (or want to) avoid is my 3 year old grand daughter when she goes back to school… and kids are walking petrie dishes, unfortunately.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

California is still requiring masks indoors until June 15, but that may change. I plan to keep wearing mask going into stores after the mandate lifts or some serious checking system is developed. We had our various sports teams doing a good job of requiring vaccine cards or test results, but I don’t trust this new honor system! With kids under 12 in my family, not taking chances and I do not trust accuracy of reporting on breakthru cases, particularly mild ones. Reports that 800-1300 children in Brazil have died of covid are scary. Only about 140 reported in US but Brazil variant seems more potent. SF Bay Area has very high vaccination rates so I feel relatively safe here, but as travel starts again, who knows. Now about those birthday cakes...can not imagine ever eating one where the birthday person has blown all over the cake.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cassandra said:


> California is still requiring masks indoors until June 15, but that may change. I plan to keep wearing mask going into stores after the mandate lifts or some serious checking system is developed. We had our various sports teams doing a good job of requiring vaccine cards or test results, but I don’t trust this new honor system! With kids under 12 in my family, not taking chances and I do not trust accuracy of reporting on breakthru cases, particularly mild ones. Reports that 800-1300 children in Brazil have died of covid are scary. Only about 140 reported in US but Brazil variant seems more potent. SF Bay Area has very high vaccination rates so I feel relatively safe here, but as travel starts again, who knows. Now about those birthday cakes...can not imagine ever eating one where the birthday person has blown all over the cake.


No kidding!!!

A good friend of mine just found out that her grandson has Covid. He goes to a private school, but picked it up from another kid in his local neighborhood.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> I was saying the same thing! Same with travelling. I don’t think I will ever get on an airplane again without a mask… and forget all the gratuitous hand shaking with strangers!
> 
> *The only “poisonous“ person I don’t think I can (or want to) avoid is my 3 year old grand daughter when she goes back to school… and kids are walking petrie dishes, unfortunately.*


Yes! they are. We had two move in with us at ages 4 and 7 yrs old (now 15 and 18) and all the adults in the family were constantly catching something. Now the adults are immune all over again from childhood diseases.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Depends on what stores I go into. Walmart for sure I'll be wearing a Mask. A lot depends on how crowded a store is. It's a whole easier shopping without a mask and now that it's hot! - where I am - masks are uncomfortable. It'll be awhile before we'll be comfortable going out to eat at a restaurant other than a grabbing a quick burger at Braums during times where are few people. During the winter I'll be wearing Masks inside grocery stores - for sure. And probably where there are large, close gatherings of people.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Everyone locally here in our area of California has stopped wearing masks, indoors, outdoors, anywhere. They are acting like the pandemic is over. Even though masks are required indoors until at least 6/15 the stores aren't enforcing the rule. Yesterday Momi was walking in our neighborhood for exercise, wearing her mask and distancing from other neighbors most of whom were maskless. One maskless female neighbor angrily yelled at her, "masks are no longer required, take off your mask!" which is technically true. Momi wisely ignored her and kept walking along with her mask on. (I would have had a different reaction 🖕 - I was looking for a way to use that emoji)

Momi and I will continue wearing masks when in public - indoors and outdoors. I am still immuno-compromised because of heart surgery. My cardiologist says that should I get Covid now, there is a statistically high probability I will die. Momi and I agree with Karen, we don't want to be part of the 5% who are not immune even though fully vaccinated (that was back in February, we had priority). And then there are the new variants which are a wildcard. So yes, we are wearing our masks, until things get much better or even forever if we feel necessary.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Yes! they are. We had two move in with us at ages 4 and 7 yrs old (not 15 and 18) and all the adults in the family were constantly catching something. Now the adults are immune all over again from childhood diseases.


I don’t WANT to get immunity that way!!! LOL!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Everyone locally here in our area of California has stopped wearing masks, indoors, outdoors, anywhere. They are acting like the pandemic is over. Even though masks are required indoors until at least 6/15 the stores aren't enforcing the rule. Yesterday Momi was walking in our neighborhood for exercise, wearing her mask and distancing from other neighbors most of whom were maskless. One maskless female neighbor angrily yelled at her, "masks are no longer required, take off your mask!" which is technically true. Momi wisely ignored her and kept walking along with her mask on. (I would have had a different reaction 🖕 - I was looking for a way to use that emoji)
> 
> .


Wow...I guess this is going to go on all over the country. Up here in SF Bay Area, it seems like everyone is wearing mask in stores without any issues as far as I have heard.. Outside, much more mixed although still lots of masks when I am walking in neighborhood. I still carry a mask but don't wear it unless stopping to talk with someone who looks nervous. I also have a sun visor that has "vaccinated" in big letters that I have started wearing. We all still walk six feet apart, stepping into a driveway if someone is passing you.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

DS will have his vaccination as part of a series of treatments in June. Until then we are wearing masks. DD still needs her second dose, too. I really didn’t think it would be a big deal, pretty much everyone was wearing masks indoors and i haven’t heard anyone complain about it in ages. Outdoors DD has started doing things with 2 friends and they still wear masks. I don’t think most teenagers are still masking outside of school or outdoors, though, that’s why she tends to stick with these 2 friends and wanted her vaccine as soon as possible. I heard about the CDC announcement but I really wasn’t expecting it would make that much of a difference, because they didn’t renew the state mask mandate last month and people were still masking. I hadn’t even read through it in detail since DD and DS aren’t fully vaccinated yet. Last night DD had her first dance concert in ages, the concert hall is spaced for social distancing between families and masks are still required since it’s a private venue. All went well. Afterwards we went out for frozen yogurt and it was really shocking. It was completely different. It was full and not a single other person was wearing a mask. I was really surprised, and so uncomfortable. DS cried and wanted to leave. I went through the line and got everyone’s dessert to go. 

I don’t have a problem with immunized people minimizing masks at all. I just can’t believe all of those people (75 at least) have been immunized, and that there wasn’t anyone else with special circumstances. Maybe they all were and I shouldn’t be so cynical! It’s not the first time I’ve been in a place where every person wasn’t masked, and I truly don’t try to control or judge others. But it’s the first time since the beginning I’ve been the only one wearing a mask, and I was surprised at how completely different and awkward it felt. We had just started to go more places again, but we’ll probably stay home more for a little while longer.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> DS will have his vaccination as part of a series of treatments in June. Until then we are wearing masks. DD still needs her second dose, too. I really didn’t think it would be a big deal, pretty much everyone was wearing masks indoors and i haven’t heard anyone complain about it in ages. Outdoors DD has started doing things with 2 friends and they still wear masks. I don’t think most teenagers are still masking outside of school or outdoors, though, that’s why she tends to stick with these 2 friends and wanted her vaccine as soon as possible. I heard about the CDC announcement but I really wasn’t expecting it would make that much of a difference, because they didn’t renew the state mask mandate last month and people were still masking. I hadn’t even read through it in detail since DD and DS aren’t fully vaccinated yet. Last night DD had her first dance concert in ages, the concert hall is spaced for social distancing between families and masks are still required since it’s a private venue. All went well. Afterwards we went out for frozen yogurt and it was really shocking. It was completely different. It was full and not a single other person was wearing a mask. I was really surprised, and so uncomfortable. DS cried and wanted to leave. I went through the line and got everyone’s dessert to go.
> 
> *I don’t have a problem with immunized people minimizing masks at all. I just can’t believe all of those people (75 at least) have been immunized,* and that there wasn’t anyone else with special circumstances. Maybe they all were and I shouldn’t be so cynical! It’s not the first time I’ve been in a place where every person wasn’t masked, and I truly don’t try to control or judge others. But it’s the first time since the beginning I’ve been the only one wearing a mask, and I was surprised at how completely different and awkward it felt. We had just started to go more places again, but we’ll probably stay home more for a little while longer.


I think, you should believe ALL of those people 75 or older are vaccinated. Those I would not be concerned about.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Me and mine are ALL fully vaccinated (ages 15 to 77). I wear a Mask in WM and other types of places just because it's weird not to. Plus it helps keep from getting the flu or other things. We've dined out a couple of times in places where there were few people eating. Like grabbing a quick burger inside Braums if few people on inside the store. LOL!

Saying that I would go out to dinner if asked by a friend because we are vaccinated and I feel safe doing things even it EggHeads who aren't are running around Maskless. 

I thought about getting a I'm Vax Button but .... Hummmm? 

Get vaccinated and then stop worrying about other people are doing. Take precautions but You're protected and safe. The unvaccinated are going to infect each other. 

Maybe the government will come up with a vaccine ID. We survived the 1918 Spanish Flu and entered the Roaring 20s.
It's an adjustment after a very! confusing and scary year.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> DS will have his vaccination as part of a series of treatments in June. Until then we are wearing masks. DD still needs her second dose, too. I really didn’t think it would be a big deal, pretty much everyone was wearing masks indoors and i haven’t heard anyone complain about it in ages. Outdoors DD has started doing things with 2 friends and they still wear masks. I don’t think most teenagers are still masking outside of school or outdoors, though, that’s why she tends to stick with these 2 friends and wanted her vaccine as soon as possible. I heard about the CDC announcement but I really wasn’t expecting it would make that much of a difference, because they didn’t renew the state mask mandate last month and people were still masking. I hadn’t even read through it in detail since DD and DS aren’t fully vaccinated yet. Last night DD had her first dance concert in ages, the concert hall is spaced for social distancing between families and masks are still required since it’s a private venue. All went well. Afterwards we went out for frozen yogurt and it was really shocking. It was completely different. It was full and not a single other person was wearing a mask. I was really surprised, and so uncomfortable. DS cried and wanted to leave. I went through the line and got everyone’s dessert to go.
> 
> I don’t have a problem with immunized people minimizing masks at all. I just can’t believe all of those people (75 at least) have been immunized, and that there wasn’t anyone else with special circumstances. Maybe they all were and I shouldn’t be so cynical! It’s not the first time I’ve been in a place where every person wasn’t masked, and I truly don’t try to control or judge others. But it’s the first time since the beginning I’ve been the only one wearing a mask, and I was surprised at how completely different and awkward it felt. We had just started to go more places again, but we’ll probably stay home more for a little while longer.


I don't think you are being cynical at all. To the contrary, you are giving people more credit than they may deserve. In my 30 years of legal practice, I learned that no one admits to guilt or fault. Everyone thinks they were wronged or not guilty of a charged crime (even when there is a video of them holding a gun). I'm being totally serious. I never met a client that admitted even a tiny bit of fault. In a utopian paradise, maybe, only vaccinated people would go maskless. However, I don't believe we live in such a society. That's why I think it is a better policy for everyone just to mask up. I have family members and friends with family members, who survived The Holocaust. That was hard. So, I simply do not have one ounce of sympathy for people who complain about wearing masks.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Mikki said:


> I think, you should believe ALL of those people 75 or older are vaccinated. Those I would not be concerned about.


I meant 75 people inside the building, and since about 40% of adults have been vaccinated here, it was pretty surprising. The tables were full inside and out, although I will say they were spread apart at least. Interesting you mention age, because I agree that those I know over 75 seem more willing to be vaccinated, and now that I think about it I doubt a single person there was over 65. They’re probably wiser and just decided to go somewhere else.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm going to be cautious and continue to wear my mask after the California June 15th opening. Probably until next year! 😷 I'm concerned this decision may be a big mistake. The SF Bay Area is dong great because everyone has been wearing a mask. My understanding is that the vaccine is highly effective for only six months. Plus there are the variants out there. I've decided I can only be responsible for myself. My sister-in-law contracted COVID three weeks ago and still hasn't recovered after being fully vaccinated with the Pfizer vaccine.🤔
Yesterday I went to a favorite restaurant for lunch with two friends. It's been over a year since we have been together. We sat out on the patio at a corner table with our masks on until the meal arrived. There was only one other party outside. We all felt safe and almost back to normal. After lunch we decided to stop inside and pick-up some fish to take home. The girl at the counter starting backing away from us. Oops... she asked us to put our masks on! 😲 Silly us...we were having too much fun!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I meant 75 people inside the building, and since about 40% of adults have been vaccinated here, it was pretty surprising. The tables were full inside and out, although I will say they were spread apart at least. Interesting you mention age, because I agree that those I know over 75 seem more willing to be vaccinated, and now that I think about it I doubt a single person there was over 65. They’re probably wiser and just decided to go somewhere else.


My problem is that even though I AM over 65, and I Am vaccinated, I am one of those who has immune problems. One “bug“ put me out of commission for a year. I got the J&J vaccine, and for me, it was a good choice, because it meant being off my meds for a shorter time than I would have had to be for the other vaccines. But it is POSSIBLE that it is not as effective as the Pfiser and Moderna, and who knows about the variants? I just can’t take chances. So while the vaccine gives me a little greater protection, it really doesn’t change the way I am living my life much, unfortunately. The only big difference is that I AM letting VACCINATED friends and family into my home. I know this is still a small risk, but it is a risk I am willing to take for some return to normalcy. 
Honestly, I have NEVER believed there has been any danger from walking around on the street with no one near you. I’ve always thought that wearing masks in those situations was just… silliness. I still don’t wear a mask then. But in crowded situations outdoors or anywhere in public indoors, I will be wearing a mask… and social distancing… for a very long time. 
My husband’s father passed away a few weeks ago, and his funeral is being held next week. In a church. With a luncheon after. The church will only have 20% attendance, and for my husband’s sake, I said I will go. I am still not sure about the luncheon. I am not sure EITHER of us should go. There is no way to remain masked while eating. I KNOW there will be unvaccinated people there because there are “unbelievers” among the extended family members. Not only do I have immune problems, but so does my husband, who has Lymphoma. But I can’t make decisions for him. All I can do is state my opinion.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> I'm going to be cautious and continue to wear my mask after the California June 15th opening. Probably until next year! 😷 I'm concerned this decision may be a big mistake. The SF Bay Area is dong great because everyone has been wearing a mask. My understanding is that the vaccine is highly effective for only six months. Plus there are the variants out there. I've decided I can only be responsible for myself. My sister-in-law contracted COVID three weeks ago and still hasn't recovered after being fully vaccinated with the Pfizer vaccine.🤔
> Yesterday I went to a favorite restaurant for lunch with two friends. It's been over a year since we have been together. We sat out on the patio at a corner table with our masks on until the meal arrived. There was only one other party outside. We all felt safe and almost back to normal. After lunch we decided to stop inside and pick-up some fish to take home. The girl at the counter starting backing away from us. Oops... she asked us to put on our masks! 😲 Silly us...we were having too much fun!


I don’t think they can possibly know HOW long the vaccine is effective for, when it hasn’t been in use that long yet. We are very lucky that they were anle to develop it as fast as they did, but this is all one big huge moving science experiment.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> I don’t think they can possibly know HOW long the vaccine is effective for, when it hasn’t been in use that long yet. We are very lucky that they were anle to develop it as fast as they did, but this is all one big huge moving science experiment.


How long it will be effective is a "work in progress" - they are continuing to monitor those who were in the clinical study. As of the last I read, they were pretty sure it was fine for 6 months - but beyond that will depend on continued study of those who were part of the trials. I've heard experts say that they think we will all need boosters after a year, but I consider that a (very) educated guess, not fact at this point.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> ...
> Honestly, I have NEVER believed there has been any danger from walking around on the street with no one near you. I’ve always thought that wearing masks in those situations was just… silliness. I still don’t wear a mask then. But in crowded situations outdoors or anywhere in public indoors, I will be wearing a mask… and social distancing… for a very long time.
> ...


Intellectually (and scientifically) I agree with you - but what surprised me was the level of anxiety I felt being in that sort of situation and not wearing my mask. Hubby and I were in town last week and were walking around outside - no one near us. He wasn't wearing his mask and I went back and forth between having mine on and taking it off - I just felt a lot of anxiety about it.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

When they didn’t renew the mask order in our state they announced they would keep the mask order for schools place through June. They reversed the decision, even though vaccinations have only been available for ages 12 and up for 2 weeks, and masks are now optional in school next week. I’m really sad about it. I’m not mad, just really sad. The community spread in our town is low and immunizations are higher than average, so I understand why they feel pressure to make a change in time for graduations and year end events. DD said she only knows a couple of people who are planning to wear masks next week in middle school. It means that those who still need to wear them will be few and far between and really have attention drawn to them. I wish they would have handled it differently. Last year’s school end was difficult, but this time they had a year to plan contingencies, tests are widely available, and at least here we have great weather. I don’t understand why they couldn’t continue masks in classes and the crowded halls and work something out for graduation and other special year end events.

It also makes me sad because I wonder if people will take this as a sign that all of the precautions really were a conspiracy. Something that I really understood for the first time after our experience the other night is how many good people have been willing to wear masks and follow the mask orders without complaining even though they really don’t believe in the severity of what has happened. Most of what I hear about are the really active and loud anti-maskers and that doesn’t represent most people. I really appreciate that people have been doing it anyway. It’s heartbreaking that there’s still a lot of suspicion, it’s just quieter.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

It sounds like everyone here, for the most part, is in agreement about when to mask. I will be wearing a mask in stores or any other indoor public place. Outside when I go on my walks I am unmasked. However I rarely run into anyone and if I do it's one of our neighbors. They are all vaccinated and in the age range of 60-80. Next weekend we have a Saturday market opening up for the summer where local crafters, gardeners, farmers sell their goods. I hear they are going to have people go in a one-way direction. I will be wearing my mask to that even though it is outside. Just too many people to bump into. I've always felt safe being outside even before being vaccinated. If I happened to see one of our neighbors we always maintained social distance. Now that all our neighbors are vaccinated, we are all unmasked and not paying so much attention to social distancing.

The Mariners baseball team has an unmasked area but I believe you have to present the vaccine card in order to sit there. Other vaccination sites are offering incentives such a entering a drawing for money, a free beer (!), free ice cream or a gift card. 

Washington state is dropping all COVID restrictions on June 30, which I think is nuts. I would love to think that someday masks will not be necessary anywhere, but I have a feeling we will be wearing them like you see in Japan.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Intellectually (and scientifically) I agree with you - but what surprised me was the level of anxiety I felt being in that sort of situation and not wearing my mask. Hubby and I were in town last week and were walking around outside - no one near us. He wasn't wearing his mask and I went back and forth between having mine on and taking it off - I just felt a lot of anxiety about it.


We are NEVER in the city. I would probably feel the same in that setting. I had to go to Walmart today because I was running out of goats milk. I forgot how busy Walmart is on Sundays. I was getting the heebe jeebes from the number of people near me!!! “Next time” I’ll plan better. Better yet, I HOPE I bought enough goats milk that I don’t need to go back! LOL!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> ... Next weekend we have a Saturday market opening up for the summer where local crafters, gardeners, farmers sell their goods. I hear they are going to have people go in a one-way direction. I will be wearing my mask to that even though it is outside. Just too many people to bump into. I've always felt safe being outside even before being vaccinated. If I happened to see one of our neighbors we always maintained social distance. Now that all our neighbors are vaccinated, we are all unmasked and not paying so much attention to social distancing.


We went to an outdoor "fair" yesterday (here in PA) - I know it was outdoors but it was fairly crowded and only a few people were wearing masks (including inside the indoor shops).


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

The report that COVID vaccines only last six months is the vaccine given in China, made by China who is recommending a third shot. The vaccines given in the United States are different which are made from a live virus unlike China's.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Mikki said:


> The report that COVID vaccines only last six months is the vaccine given in China, made by China who is recommending a third shot. The vaccines given in the United States are different which are made from a live virus unlike China's.


Clarification - the US vaccines are NOT based off of live viruses... "The CDC notes that none of the vaccines use the live virus that causes COVID-19. The Pfizer mRNA vaccine, for example, contains instructions for making a harmless piece of just one of the coronavirus' 29 proteins and your body breaks down those instructions and gets rid of them once it has made the spike protein. "


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> The report that COVID vaccines only last six months is the vaccine given in China, made by China who is recommending a third shot. The vaccines given in the United States are different which are made from a live virus unlike China's.


The vaccines made in the US are NOT made from a live virus. They are an mRNA vaccine. A brand new technology, based on the spike protein. That is why the idea that someone can “catch” Covid from the vaccine is absurd. It does not contain the virus.

The CHINESE vaccine IS a killed (or possibly modified live, I’m not sure on that) virus vaccine. I just heard the woman who was in charge of developing the Chinese vaccine interviewed the other night. That is the “old standard” way of producing vaccines for viruses.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Correction on live or dead virus. The vaccines that are given in the US is different than China's vaccine. China is saying a third shot is likely required after six months. Moderna and Pfizer's follow up studies are showing their vaccines are still good at six months.

Someone posted the COVID vaccine only last six months. China is saying that about their vaccines. They have about five different vaccines.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/05/24/coronavirus-covid-live-updates-us/



The head of the Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention made waves last month when he conceded the efficacy rate of China’s coronavirus vaccines was “not high,” in remarks that were quickly censored. He said the government was considering mixing different brands of vaccines or adding shots to increase the efficacy rate.​


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> That is why the idea that someone can “catch” Covid from the vaccine is absurd. It does not contain the virus.


And the U.S. manufactured vaccines do not contain a virus in them from any source, alive or dead. And the virus does NOT contain a microchip tracking device of any type.



> The CHINESE vaccine IS a killed (or possibly modified live, I’m not sure on that) virus vaccine. I just heard the woman who was in charge of developing the Chinese virus interviewed the other night. That is the “old standard” way of producing vaccines for viruses.


I think you meant Chines vaccine rather than Chinese virus. There is no evidence that the Covid-19 virus was invented/developed in a Chinese lab. There is even some disputed evidence that the Covid virus did NOT originate in Wuhan, China. But the concept does make for good political theater!

Yes, the Chinese often use old technology when trying to compete with "modern" innovations. But they are catching up rapidly. I consider China the "new" Japan in terms of competing in the emerging global economic system.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

It might turn out to BE - the Chinese Virus -that escaped from the Lab.


Three researchers at the Wuhan Institute of Virology became sick enough to require hospitalization a month before the coronavirus outbreak in China, reports the Wall Street Journal, citing an undisclosed U.S. intelligence report. China has called the report a lie.









WSJ News Exclusive | Intelligence on Sick Staff at Wuhan Lab Fuels Debate on Covid-19 Origin


Three researchers from the Wuhan Institute of Virology became sick enough in November 2019 that they sought hospital care, according to a U.S. intelligence report, fueling debate over Covid-19’s origin.




 www.wsj.com


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mikki said:


> It might be the Chinese Virus that escaped from the Lab.
> 
> 
> Three researchers at the Wuhan Institute of Virology became sick enough to require hospitalization a month before the coronavirus outbreak in China, reports the Wall Street Journal, citing an undisclosed U.S. intelligence report. China has called the report a lie.


Three cooks in a restaurant in California became sick enough to require hospitalization a month before the Coronavirus outbreak in the U.S. reports by Qanon citing an undisclosed U.S. intelligence report. This proves that the California Virus might have been developed in a California restaurant kitchen and escaped. No Callifornia restaurant has stepped forward to call it a lie, so it must be true!!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I saw a news report on TV over the weekend that the U.S. military has trained at least one dog (appeared to be a German Shepherd) to smell out Covid -19 on both humans and various surfaces. They are experimenting and testing to see if this ability has any real world utility.

I am continually amazed to see how "man's best friend" is so "intelligent" at being trained to perform certain tasks. It goes to show that all animals from mammals to invertebrates have so much utility to mankind. It makes me feel pretty insignificant in the scheme of things especially when humans seem so intent on self-destruction! (a six year old boy was shot and killed while sitting in the backseat of the car his mother was driving last Friday in an incident of road rage on a California freeway about 5 miles from where my daughter lives. SMH)


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Three cooks in a restaurant in California became sick enough to require hospitalization a month before the Coronavirus outbreak in the U.S. reports by Qanon citing an undisclosed U.S. intelligence report. This proves that the California Virus might have been developed in a California restaurant kitchen and escaped.


😂😂😊


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I saw a news report on TV over the weekend that the U.S. military has trained at least one dog (appeared to be a German Shepherd) to smell out Covid -19 on both humans and various surfaces. They are experimenting and testing to see if this ability has any real world utility.


I saw a news program a month or so ago that they were using the sniffing dogs at some concerts/ venues.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I think you meant Chines vaccine rather than Chinese virus. There is no evidence that the Covid-19 virus was invented/developed in a Chinese lab. There is even some disputed evidence that the Covid virus did NOT originate in Wuhan, China. But the concept does make for good political theater!


Yes I mis-typed. I meant vaccine, NOT virus!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Three cooks in a restaurant in California became sick enough to require hospitalization a month before the Coronavirus outbreak in the U.S. reports by Qanon citing an undisclosed U.S. intelligence report. This proves that the California Virus might have been developed in a California restaurant kitchen and escaped. No Callifornia restaurant has stepped forward to call it a lie, so it must be true!!!


Are you comparing the Wall Street Journal to QAnon Reports? Congresswomen QAnon Represntative Marjorie Taylor Greene was probably a source about the future California Virus.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mikki said:


> Are you comparing the Wall Street Journal to Qanon Reports?


In this case it is what it is with undisclosed U.S. intelligence reports. Our several sources of news - newspapers, TV, social media - has varying degrees of reliability at any one time. At one time, several years ago, it was reported by said newspaper that undisclosed U.S. intelligence reports found that AIDS/HIV was caused and created by African villagers having intercourse with wild monkeys - which of course that has proven to be untrue!


----------

